

Facebook Upgrades Photos: Look Out, Flickr - davidedicillo
http://mash.to/2MCoX

======
Sam_Odio
Shout-out to pcardune, who came over from Divvyshot and did a lot of the hi-
res stuff at Facebook. Other members of the photos team who were integral to
this launch & are HN lurkers: beau, nroman, justinmitchell, makinde.

For the record: we didn't build the product with the goal of competing with
Flickr.

~~~
greyman
I didn't see the hi-res stuff yet, but I consider the photo sharing and
presenting to be very good at Facebook. If you guys could manage to compete
with Flickr, that would be even greater.

------
zalew
I wouldn't take that as a Flickr competition. Flickr is more about delivering
photo experience to the masses, a great platform for promoting and discovering
pictures about a certaing subject, etc. Facebook is more about sharing with
your social cirle. Currently there isn't any tool able to compete with Flickr
in terms of exploring content.

~~~
olegkikin
Flickr is pretty horrible as a photo site. It's full of garbage, the options
of browsing quality content are very limited.

Try to get the highest rated photos of the last week/month/year, for example.

~~~
nsfmc

      Try to get the highest rated photos of the last week/month/year, for example.
    

I don't really know anyone that uses flickr this way, or at least i should say
that flickr is not explicitly about quantitatively accessing massive
photosets.

Highest rated photos, though? I don't think taste is a numerical metric.

 _edit: superfluous asterisks_

------
gaborcselle
Nice work Sam Odio and Paul Carduner (my former YC batch friends at
Divvyshot).

------
mr_b
I think both cater to a different set of people/photos. I upload only those
photos to Facebook which have a 'social' element - Birthdays, weekend trips
with friends etc. But Flickr is more for photos which I click as a hobby and
as a photo backup service.

~~~
davidedicillo
Also on flickr there are a lot of pros using it to maintain their portfolios,
but definitely I think Facebook photos are one of the reasons of its success.

------
ashishbharthi
Finally facebook is making use of Divyashot it bought few months ago.

------
toolate
Like others, I use Facebook for photos I want to share with friends and Flickr
as a portfolio. Having said that, I think Facebook has a much better interface
(why does Flickr still insist my photos need a title?) and having this option
is good.

It would be nice to see Facebook improve the quality of standard photos too.
They're generally noisy as hell and have rubbish compression artifacts.
Compare Facebook: <http://bit.ly/bT1bjA> and Flickr: <http://bit.ly/c0a0FO>

------
zyang
Looks good, Sam :)

------
code_duck
Sure, Flickr is one of the services Facebook seeks to replace. Basically, at
this point Facebook is a big mashup of email, IM/chat, Flickr, Twitter and a
blog.

------
whimsy
Can I export my photos yet? No? Still not a photo competitor, much less a
Flickr competitor.

~~~
martey
Facebook's API (both the new Graph API, and the old REST one) supports this
(it allows access to the URLs, and the terms do not prohibit this). I have
personally written an application that allows the downloading of photos.

I think it would be nice if this was supported in a more straightforward
fashion (e.g. a large "Download" link on every album), but I think it would be
better for Facebook to concentrate on storing photos in their original size,
or at least better educating people that their photos are being downsized upon
storage.

~~~
whimsy
Aaand less than seven days later, they allow bulk downloads of your pictures,
amongst your other data. Huh.

------
quizbiz
Speaking of which, I was sad to notice that www.divvyshot.com just forwards to
FB.

